# Yuck!!



## Biscuit

Biscuit is nearly ten weeks old now and has settled well but is not really eating regularly. She often leaves her kibble so I worry a bit that she is not getting enough to eat.
We have a large garden with hens who wander about happily and are prepared to defend themselves against the damp wobbly pink nose of a curious puppy. Biscuit loves our chickens, but loves eating their poo even more. She also eats anything disgusting smelling or rotting that she finds around the garden. I try to stop her but she is very quick and determined. Your thoughts/suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## fairlie

Get used to it. And if you do find a solution let me know quickly please!


----------



## Marzi

Chicken poo is so much more tasty than kibble 
Puppies are like babies they go through a stage of having to put everything in their mouth - as they get older they do refine their tastes a little - rabbit or sheep poo is yummy, other dogs' poo not so much according to my observations of mine 
Dot used to eat/roll in every disgusting thing she could find - but once she had formed an obsessive relationship with her ball her interest in other things was much much less and it took her over a year to work out that she could put her ball down and sample yuckiness 
Kiki is not bothered about balls and her walks involve sampling as much rabbit poo as possible.
Just remember to worm your pup regularly and perhaps trim his beard and avoid his kisses


----------



## Humspoff

Obi loves to eat fresh horse poo...

He then comes home and gives Daddy a kiss, but we don't let on what he has been eating...


----------



## Biscuit

Reassuring to know that I don't have a degenerate puppy  I seem to remember having to bath my friend's dog when I was a kid as he rolled in fox poo and was stinking out the house. good job we love our furry reprobates and for give them their little ways - LOL


----------

